# [EVDL] MES-DEA RM4 Heater Wiring



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I'm getting ready to hook up the cabin heater that came with my EV.
Winter's coming and I'm going to need it soon. The heater is an MES-DEA RM4
100-250V DC heater with a separate 12V pump.

I kind of get the point of the big red and black wires. I also know how to
hook up the 12V circuit for the pump. It uses the same connector as the
vacuum pump I got from Metric Mind. However, the heater has a 4-wire cable
besides the main power wires. I'm not sure how to hook it up, or if I need
to hook it up.

Looking on the Metric Mind web site, it looks like the wires might be
Heater enable (in), Fault (out), Cap Discharge (in) and Vehicle ground.
However, no word on what the wires are for each of those. The wire colors
are: black, blue, brown or tan, yellow with a green stripe. I assume black
is ground.

Anyone know which wires are which and how they hook up? I may bug the
people at Metric Mind, but I kind of hate to do that since I don't know
whether it came from them or not.

I have been planning to hook this up with a contactor so that I push a
button on the dash to activate the heater on the 144V main traction pack.
However, after looking at the information on the web, I wonder if I can
always hook up the 144V and use the Heater enable to the dash switch
instead?

Mike


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

